# Rlt 27 Quartz



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Roy

Do you plan to sell the RLT 27 quartz.

Is the prototype a 'one of' or can any unlucky bidders expect to see it on your shelves?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bill said:


> Roy
> 
> Do you plan to sell the RLT 27 quartz.
> 
> ...


It is a one of, there will be no more, sorry.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

bill said:


> Roy
> 
> Do you plan to sell the RLT 27 quartz.
> 
> ...


When there is one and it is gone then there is none and it is done


----------

